# Master Les Connard-Florida Seminar



## greendragon (Feb 11, 2004)

I have the rare opportunity Monday Febuary the 16th of having Master Les Connard of Southern California along with two of his black belts visit my Dojang in Daytona Beach Florida and hold a 3 to 4 hour seminar.  Master Connard is a 6th Dan with the Jang Mu Hapkido Organization under Grandmaster Chong S. Kim.  I met Master Connard 3 years ago in Orlando and he was kind 
enough to show me and a couple of my guys the basics of Jang Mu Hapkido and it was awesome.  Master Connard is a great teacher and Hapkidoist who has put his money where his mouth is.  He won the WKO Full Contact tournament in 
Los Angeles 8 years in a row in the heavyweight division!  He has also written numerous articles on Hapkido for Black Belt Magazine.  He owns a Jang Mu Hapkido Dojang in Monrovia California just outside of Los Angeles.  
His teaching, techniques and articulation on how and why his techniques work are simply incredible.  Needless to say me and my bunch are stoked to have Master Connard visit and teach.  If anyone is in the area and would like to attend Monday Feb. 16th just contact me by email and we can set something 
up.  It will be at Millers Martial Arts in Ormond Beach Florida...
                                                          Michael Tomlinson
tomlinson_michael@hotmail.com


----------

